# Acid Wafe Cigar Review - Neat smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't care for this stick if that's what you want to call it.wasn't a bad experiance just isn't care for the style or flavour.but I would compar...

Read the full review here: Acid Wafe Cigar Review - Neat smoke


----------

